# Hypnotherapy for anxiety attacks?



## vicente

Hi all,

Hopefully, I'm posting this under the right section.

Here's my story:

I get mild anxiety attacks most notably during the weekdays when I have to get up to go to work. Lately, I've been getting them during the weekends when I have to get up early. It's a drag because this triggers IBS-D and it has caused me to arrive late to work on a few occasions. I need to really get used to a routine before these anxiety attacks somewhat lessen and/or disappear, in other words, every time I change jobs or an environment I will spend about one to two weeks waking up to an upset stomach. I guess compared to others in this forum, my situation isn't as serious as others, as these searching-for-bathroom-to-avoid-soiling situations are not that frequent... but nonetheless a drag.

However, there are times where I get fully used to the new job or environment, and yet still get anxiety attacks, such as when I need to give presentations, or attend important meetings. In these cases I usually go twice, and arrive late to work. I've been living with IBS-D triggered by anxiety for 12 years.

That said, I'm quite fortunate to have found this forum as there are so many that have my problem. I used to think it was just me since every single doctor I've been to say "just relax!" If I could "just relax", believe me, I would have done that 12 years ago! So upon finding this forum, I've renewed hope.

Lately, I'm really pondering about going for CBT or hypnotherapy, I try to stay away from meds as my condition I think is mild. I heard IBS 100 by Mahoney does wonders and it's got a great track record. My questions:

- Does IBS 100 help reduce/eliminate/control anxiety attacks?

- Is CBT or hypnotherapy more effective in reducing/eliminating/controlling anxiety attacks?

Any help is appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## mr120

Hey,

I've tried the audio 100 program 2x, and am going through again a 3rd time right now - it's not really done much for me though.

I've had 4 months of CBT/Hypnotherapy combo which again didn't do much for me.

I think audio 100 is still a good product, a lot of people seem to have success and at ~$50 it's not too expensive.

On days I don't leave the house I still have loose BM's - but that can be 2x a day sometimes (not all that Crazy compared to some people with IBS going 5+ times a day or not for weeks (IBS-C variation) ) - but i'm in discomfort most of the time.

But when I have to leave the house.. I get attacks which cause me to have a constant urge to have a BM - whether I can go or not, which causes me to be unable to leave.

I'm curious, could you explain what an anxiety attack means for you.

Do you have other symptoms during your panic attacks along with BM's?

Thanks


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Vicente, and welcome~

The IBS Audio Program has a very good track record for helping folks with IBS - and especially the anxiety associated with the condition - it works to break the mind-body connection. It is not a cure, but most people who try it do get good results - we get emails reporting back their results - in the past, folks have posted here as well, but most go on with their lives and no longer need support boards.

In reply to your questions:

- Does IBS 100 help reduce/eliminate/control anxiety attacks?

Yes - in fact, the author mentions this very thing - even the mention of leaving the house for some can cause the attacks - many people have shown improvement or elimination of anxiety with IBS.

- Is CBT or hypnotherapy more effective in reducing/eliminating/controlling anxiety attacks?

Both are effective - research studies have shown this - hypnotherapy works automatically - without conscious thought, whereas CBT uses cognitive thought.

You can also ask questions at healthyaudio - at - live.com or go to the healthyaudio.com site for more info - support comes with the program. There are also positive feedback stories for more encouragement there as well.

Mr 120 - as you are in the UK, do feel free to contact the site as well if you feel you need further support - I had to do the program 3 times before seeing improvement, as sometimes the sessions address other areas and also, for some, IBS is so long-standing, the extra time proves helpful. We have also found that constantly reading and writing about IBS helps to keep the anxiety and IBS symptoms with you - but of course, that can be difficult when the condition is with you, it can be a most frustrating condition.

Of course, for severe anxiety, IBS, you should always consult your health care provided to determine if additional treatment is needed; but for many, the program can address it.

Hope this helps - all the best to you both... Take care.


----------



## vicente

Hey mr120,

Thanks for the response and the insight to IBS 100. Judging from the anxiety attacks that I read in this forum, mine pale in comparison, but of course, I wish I didn't have them altogether.

By anxiety attack I mean:

My "small" panic attacks are when I worry about not finding a bathroom or that I find one it's occupied - it's silly but I can't help it. My "more serious" panic attacks happen when I have something important that same day, so when I wake up I get a queasy stomach, and as I'm commuting, I start thinking what if the presentation goes badly, what if I don't find a bathroom, and start to think miles ahead. Sometimes as trivial a thought as what if I can't find my favorite pen will trigger IBS.

It's been getting worse though. Nowadays, during big event days I go twice and have to concentrate hard to not go the third time, but afterwards I'm able to function. It used to be just once and sometimes no BM altogether. Does IBS led by anxiety attacks get progressively worse with age? This fact is pretty worrisome for me.

So besides any other symptoms along with BM, thankfully that's it.

V


----------



## vicente

Hey Marilyn,

Thanks so much for your insights. Is your IBS induced by panic/anxiety attacks?

And one thing that I'd like to know is when you say IBS 100 is not a cure but it helps people, does that mean there will still be anxiety attacks, albeit less frequently?

I know IBS cannot be cured as it's a chronic disease but I was really hoping hypnosis could eliminate attacks.

V


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi V

Actually, there is quite a bit of feedback from folks saying they are cured - that is - they have no more anxiety attacks resulting in IBS symptoms and they have gone on with their lives - that the program was a miracle. But because it is a functional disorder, and because everyone is different, the program is not called a cure - it is not so for everyone. There is no way to definitely know if it will work for one person over another, but it does work for most who try it. There are some people who have other things going on in their lives and need one-on-one therapy vs an audio recording - any one who says there treatment is a cure for 100% of the people is suspect. I speak with IBS people all over the country and most are helped, some need some extra support and a few arent helped to the degree they wish, but better than before the program, and a few minority are not helped - though most will say they do feel a bit more relaxed or sleep better at least.

So in answer to your question, yes, there is a definite potential that this program can and does eliminate anxiety attacks as a part of the IBS condition. In fact, in the commentary introduction, the author mentions the very things you mention - having attacks when knowing you need to leave the house, or have an important meeting, etc. What happens, is that over time, each time you have a fulfilled worry - that is - you are anxious that you might have an attack, then you have one, you are wiring the brain-gut connection to continue - what hypnotherapy does, is create new neural pathways, while breaking or weakening the old ones. At first, the anxiety attacks may still continue, but they won't be as often and they won't be as intense or long-lasting - it is a very subtle and gradual process.

One of my experiences with starting to get better was having the impending feeling of an attack coming on - the pain, feeling of urgency, etc happened in a parking lot for me. Almost instantly, I had an inward thought which in essence was 'I dont need this, I dont want this" tho I didnt think that actively, it was just a feeling - and the pain and urgency went away, and I went on with my day with no IBS - and it dawned on me later that I was OK. The attacks came less frequently, and when they did come, they did not last very long.

However, I was not anxious - the out-of-the-blue IBS symptoms coming more and more frequently created the anxiety for me - then I began to worry if I would have them - and I did - more and more often and harder - I did the program 3 times, before I started to beat it. I was down to crackers and water and was really severe - having every med, treatment, etc. and this was the one thing that helped me long term.

Many others have told your same story and have beat it with the IBS Audio Program - not everyone - but most. Again, read the feedback on the site, and on this site - there are honest stories - but most are good ones and at the very least, you will feel more relaxed, and have better sleep. It takes some time to see results for some, and for others, they feel better and better each day.

If you wish to speak to someone about the program, you can call 877-898-2539 and ask any questions - take a look at reviews. etc. But if you do decide to try the program, then refrain from reading and researching because the sessions work to take your mind (and body) away from the anxiety/IBS condition.

I hope this gives you encouragement - and yes, there is def hope to feel better - thousands have since 1998 when the program was first made available to the public, and when first discussed on this website - and are now feeling great!  All the best to you in your journey to feeling better, no matter what you decide to do... Take care.


----------



## vicente

Thanks Marilyn! It definitely gives me encouragement.

That parking lot incident that you had, has happened to me a few times, exactly the same. And of those few times, it has been watching something soothing (ie: river, beach) that made it go away, sometimes though, I haven't been as lucky.

I will go ahead and order this and stop any research into IBS 100. I will let you know how it goes









V


----------



## cookies4marilyn

That's great - there is a discount for March on the healthyaudio site - you can get support along the way as well...

All the best!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Yes it is Nikka - the IBS Audio Program protocol has been cost effectively helping folks since 1998 - especially those too sick with IBS to travel to therapist appointments - many were virtually housebound like myself. The program does indeed address the anxiety and stress components of IBS as well as reducing or eliminating symptoms and it comes with free ongoing support if needed.


----------



## Bravo06

CBT is a proven therapy that works for some people. I think it is important to make it clear that it does not work for all unfortunately. About a year ago I had the worst anxiety of my life. Anxiety attacks everyday and it had to stop. I was physically and emotionally drained from my heart racing so much. I decided to enroll in a CBT one on one therapy. This was with a highly trained therapist and I went into it open minded and hoping it would work. Well after about the sixth session i realized my anxiety was actually increased with the exercises that I had to do. The only reason I say this is to let you know that it does not work for everyone. There is no magic wand or CD that can stop anxiety attacks for everyone. If there was no one would have anxiety. It may work for you and it may not. I hope everyone on this site can find what works for them along with happiness.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Anxiety in itself does need to be treated in person - and not all treatment methods work for everyone in the same way - CBT works with cognitive thinking - and for some, things can get a bit worse before they get better. Hypnotherapy works differently from CBT, and of course, protocols for IBS treat the anxiety that is a part of that condition. Hope you find your way and happiness too... take care.


----------

